# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Can OwnedCore say the ABC's?

## lxhackdxl

Im pretty sure many of you have herd of this forum game before... if not here are the rules.

1) you may only post ONE letter that proceeds the previous letter mentioned (ie. POST#1 - A, POST#2 B, POST#3 C, etc.)
2) you can not break the chain of the alphabet. If this happens, the next poster must start over with A
3) the game ends ONLY when the letter Z is posted with the previous 25 posts are in correct format.
4) you MUST post ONLY in the form posted below


I understand you need to have a minimum characters of 10 so the post should look like this




> <letter>
> 
> filler---
> So lets begin.


A

filler---

----------


## Ground Zero

Whatisthepointofthis? 

B

----------


## 2dgreengiant

D

filler---
So lets begin.

----------


## Nikentic

F.
Umadson?

----------


## Remus3

A

since people skipped c and e, unless ignoring went into effect i doubt it. you guys should be ashamed of yourselves.

----------


## Phygar



----------


## Nikentic

B

---filler

----------


## gezus

c 
---
filler

----------


## Zoidberg

D
erp

filler

----------


## 2dgreengiant

E
lephant

filler---
So lets begin.

----------


## Nikentic

F
lippy-floppies

----------


## Narudan

You guys all ignored rule 2)
A

----------


## Nikentic

I'm quite sure that it was correct.

----------


## Remus3

A

filler---

----------


## lxhackdxl

B

filler~~~

----------


## Aldun

C...

And what comes after that?

----------


## Phygar

cookie

----------


## Narudan

dookie

----------


## InternetExplorer

A, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, w, x, y, z, æ, ø, å.

Rules are made to be broken.

----------


## Disphotic

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

b
filler filler

----------


## Darqs

Yes we can!

C

----------


## lxhackdxl

D

10char lawllll

----------


## Confucius

E

filler---

----------


## Bronos

F too short

----------


## -Ryuk-

G

.......


[[Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk]]

----------


## Relican

H

filler---
So lets begin.

----------


## Watcher

i 
(10 char)

----------


## Confucius

J

filler---

----------


## flashburn

C-c-combo breaker!!!

----------


## 1kaotik1

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------

